# Public Land Hunting



## jc25waterfowl (Aug 18, 2012)

Anybody hunt Resthaven Wildlife Area or Willow Point Wildlife Area? How is the waterfowl out there this season? Seems like only hunting on or near the lake results in bagging some fowl.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I haven't hunted either but I have heard willow pt. has a bird or two in there litterally at times lol better than nothing I guess. Not many birds around right now anyways but let me know how it goes if ya try it!


----------

